# My Bianchi Resto Mod



## azpoolguy (Dec 18, 2009)

My resto mod. I believe the frame is from the late '80s.

View attachment 192612


View attachment 192613


View attachment 192614


View attachment 192615


View attachment 192616


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

That looks great!

Now you just need to get some celeste in there : )


----------



## azpoolguy (Dec 18, 2009)

DM.Aelis said:


> That looks great!
> 
> Now you just need to get some celeste in there : )


 I bead blasted off three paint jobs! No celeste. It also had white bar tape. I don't know if that was original. I love the looks of the lug work but I'm not a fan of celeste. I'm a 1/4 Italian though if that helps.


----------



## DM.Aelis (Jun 19, 2007)

azpoolguy said:


> I'm a 1/4 Italian though if that helps.


Whoo! Thank goodness. I officially give you permission to ride your bike and paint it however you see fit.


----------



## icemonkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry to resurect an old thread... How does it look? I have an older version (ofmega CX and Campy Nuovo Record) and am thinking of a respray. Pix please! Beautiful.


----------

